# Salary question for neurosurgery coder



## Jinx75 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have been offered a position as a neurosurgery coder for a private practice that partners with a large hospital.  I would be the only surgery coder for the practice and I have had my CPC since 2010 and have been coding for another hospital since then.  I have a total of 4 years experience in medical billing/coding.  What do you think is a reasonable salary for me to accept in the region of the country (southeast)?


----------



## dkaz1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi there:

Here are my thoughts--

I usually try to get an increase in salary when accepting a new position as I am sure all of us want to do.  So, if the salary appears to be so/so, look at the total compensation package, benefits, paid time off, etc.

The big enticement to me would be a decent salary and a (guaranteed in writing) annual company paid conference stipend.  In otherwords, the company would pay for you to attend a educational conference of your choice, including travel, hotel and related expenses on an annual basis.

I've used this in negiotiations as part of my compensation, and the employers were not put off by it.  We all know the expense involved with conference registration, airfare, hotels, etc.  But this is a real perk for you as you will be gaining knowledge on coding and/or billing for the practice you work for, picking up CEU's and networking at the conference.

If the salary is lacking a bit, and you really want the job, take it, get some experience and keep your options open.  

Best of luck--

Deb K.


----------

